# AMD HD7970 specs - Early Predictions



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 23, 2011)

a guess by someone i think. not sure. 



> *Stream Processors 3048*
> Texture Units 128
> ROPs 64
> *Core Clock 1020MHz*
> ...



AMD Radeon HD 7970 (28nm) Southern Islands - Overclockers Australia Forums


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

*re: AMD HD7970 specs - Eraly Predictions*

Just a wild guess.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: AMD HD7970 specs - Eraly Predictions*

SP no is almost doubled. but if you keep the die size at 380mm (HD6970), it looks possible.


----------



## Skud (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: AMD HD7970 specs - Eraly Predictions*

Only things that look certain are the RAM, memory bus width and manufacturing process and may be the PCI-e power connectors.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: AMD HD7970 specs - Eraly Predictions*

Isn't that a 6990? Interesting.


----------



## Skud (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: AMD HD7970 specs - Eraly Predictions*

My guess is shader count will be 2000 or a little higher. We will know in another 6 months.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

*re: AMD HD7970 specs - Eraly Predictions*



Skud said:


> My guess is shader count will be 2000 or a little higher. We will know in another 6 months.


Yeah, I think that will be 2048 around, temps will be lesser, production should start on 1H 2012, so like first quarter or 2nd quarter of 2012. Should we survive that


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD7970 specs - Eraly Predictions*

^^ with 28nm fab they may OC even better


----------



## baccilus (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: AMD HD7970 specs - Eraly Predictions*

With 28nm fab, shouldn't TDP be lower? It is 250 W here which looks dubious.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 24, 2011)

But as per the xbitlab, AMD 7 series is gonna have same VLIW4 design, not the architecture they have showcased. Their 8000 series is gonna have the (scalar+Vector) architecture.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

something looks fishy here


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 24, 2011)

Specs for AMD Radeon HD 7990 disclosed? Â» hw-lab.com


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Specs for AMD Radeon HD 7990 disclosed? Â» hw-lab.com


You all know this means nothing right? Everyone(I do mean everyone) thought 6970 would have 2048 shaders or similar, remember how much it got in the end?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin 6970 had less shader count than expected because Cayman was originally designed for 32nm fab. but due to probs or whatever amd had to move to 40nm and thus had to give up on SIMDs and pcie 3.0 support etc etc.

you may read detail here -
AnandTech - AMD's Radeon HD 6970 & Radeon HD 6950: Paving The Future For AMD


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised when the 3048 SPs gget magically converted to

some xx CUs (compute units, to the guys who don't read much)


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> tkin 6970 had less shader count than expected because Cayman was originally designed for 32nm fab. but due to probs or whatever amd had to move to 40nm and thus had to give up on SIMDs and pcie 3.0 support etc etc.
> 
> you may read detail here -
> AnandTech - AMD's Radeon HD 6970 & Radeon HD 6950: Paving The Future For AMD


If TSMC screwed with the 40nm fab, ditched the 32nm fab, what makes you sure they will deliver 28nm just perfectly in time, afaik intel has still not gone to 22nm mass production, I'd say 2H 2012 before any high end 28nm gpus come to market, amd and nvidia will start off with lower ends first, to test the viability of the process.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

WAIT. if HD7990 = HD7970X2 = 6098SP. how is it 6400SP? lets wait for some slides to leak.



tkin said:


> If TSMC screwed with the 40nm fab, ditched the 32nm fab, what makes you sure they will deliver 28nm just perfectly in time



arre, AMD has designed it like this. how many of these cluster function well is something we'll see later. surely there will be manufacturing defects, harvesting & the usual fab keywords here.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 24, 2011)

whats the ETA on this? any guess?


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> WAIT. if HD7990 = HD7970X2 = 6098SP. how is it 6400SP? lets wait for some slides to leak.
> 
> 
> 
> arre, AMD has designed it like this. how many of these cluster function well is something we'll see later. surely there will be manufacturing defects, harvesting & the usual fab keywords here.


I'm not talking about AMD, I'm talking about TSMC, they screwed up the entire plans for AMD, so I am not so much hopeful for 28nm from them, unless glofo steps in.



rajan1311 said:


> whats the ETA on this? any guess?


Dec 2011 for low end 28nm(atleast), the high end will come around 2nd quarter 2012 or later.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 24, 2011)

aww dude....you ruined it....I was really hoping it would come by Oct so I can finally grab one on my Bday..
You sure on the 2012 launch (going all out this time  ) ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> aww dude....you ruined it....I was really hoping it would come by Oct so I can finally grab one on my Bday..
> You sure on the 2012 launch (going all out this time  ) ?


Pretty much, low ends will come around december, remember AMD tested 40 nm with 4770 and nvidia did that with some low end GT240 or something, after test runs with 28nm completes and it matures, the proper mid/high ends will launch. You'll not want to buy the first 28nm gpus, the mature ones only.


----------



## asingh (Jun 25, 2011)

I will upgrade this time..!


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> I will upgrade this time..!


Your 4890CF will go strong another year easily, one of the many perks of investing in high end gpus, the GTX295 or GTX285 SLIs still hold their own in games.

Cr@p Xbox and PS3 is holding graphics back.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> If TSMC screwed with the 40nm fab, ditched the 32nm fab, what makes you sure they will deliver 28nm just perfectly in time, afaik intel has still not gone to 22nm mass production, I'd say 2H 2012 before any high end 28nm gpus come to market, amd and nvidia will start off with lower ends first, to test the viability of the process.



Google Translate


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Google Translate


Yeah, it says one year from now, that's what I said, the last paragraph says they have started installing the machines, next is the risk phase, which will be used to evaluate the process by producing low/mid range gpus, high range will come next year, 2H.


----------

